# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Sanibel

## griemersma

Heading to Sanibel over spring break and wondering if anyone can suggest a nice condo complex to rent from.  Their are many complexes on the island but since I have never been to the island I am looking for a little guidance.  After the 14 inches of snow today, I am ready to go.  Thanks for your assistance.

----------


## bto

Go see MartinS instead : )  It's a great place to take the kids and not as crowded as Sanibel.

----------


## griemersma

Several families are going and this is the place they decided to go.  Going with the flow :)

----------


## bto

I have family who always stay at South Seas or something like that.

Sanibel is beautiful but I don't know much about rentals there.  AMI, I could help...maybe next year ; )

----------


## PIRATE40

glenr...I lived on Sanibel for 10 years....lots of great choices..what is important to you...luxury--laid back Florida cottages--??. Casa Ybel is nice, as is Sundial...for large complexes...smaller ones like the Gallery or Song of the Sea are more intimate...Sanibel Inn is medium size...South Seas is nice, but that is Captiva not Sanibel, but is just a 100' bridge difference...tons of other options..pm me if you have specifics....

----------


## soyabeans

go to captiva and stay at the south seas Plantation.....but you should go to the Mucky Duck and the Bubble Room...both fun places

----------


## taxkohn

We will be at Pointe Santo complex in early February and will let you know how it is.  There are 5 or 6 units available on VRBO though I don't know whether they are booked when you are visiting.

----------


## PIRATE40

...Tourist traps....Sorry...Try the Lazy Flamingo At Blind Pass or Mc T's or The Jacaranda..

----------


## taxkohn

We are now at Pointe Santo.  The complex shows it age, but that is pretty standard on Sanibel.  A little light on community amenities.  Pool is small.  A few community barbecues and a hot tub and that is about it.  Good access to beach and well located mid-island.

----------

